# My new toy R32GTR



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Added a new toy to my garage lol

It's a 1992 R32GTR two owners from new 100k kilometre 

Awesome car. Pretty much standard apart from one or two mods
Needs tidying up and abit of work doing to it like 

Full respray, turbo oil bonjo bolt seals or something it's booked in with 
MGT to check it and arty out the work it needs. 

Engine spec, standard engine and turbo's, apexi air filters, hks hard pipe kit, apexi avcr boost controller.

Running gear, standard gearbox, standard front diff, nismo 2 way rear diff.

Body, nismo front and rear lips and nismo spats, single wiper conversion.

Chassis, zeal coilovers, hicas lockout kit, enkei rp01 wheels 9x17 with 255/40r17 tyres, standard brake calipers front and rear with red stuff pads










































Like u can see it been sat in the sun and the colour has messed up big


























Needs good few ££££ spending before its right. But the underneath it spotless was shocked. 
Hope u like any comment welcome


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Get t-cutting:chuckle:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Get t-cutting:chuckle:


Would that work?? Was thinking of trying that


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That registration plate is cool on the 34GTR!!

The 32GTR should be a good project!!


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

A red 32 gtr, don't get much better than that.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

you sick bre

32-33-34

:chuckle:

this will look lovely with black wheels or even BBS gold ones :smokin:

nice one mate.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

32


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Give her a machine polish with a bit of g3 compound and the paint should come up a treat, just make sure you keep the mop wet or you'll burn the paint
Steve


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

:clap:
Great car and a great colour too!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Ghaaa, u was just a few mins earlier..  Looks like a fun project.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

@ kadir thanks bro, I think I'll be keeping that mild tuned lol

@ 400gtr Red wants a fan till I seen it in flesh. 

Nigel that exactly what I was thinking black Volks if I can find some cheap ones lol or Gold ultralight nurburg ones


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> Give her a machine polish with a bit of g3 compound and the paint should come up a treat, just make sure you keep the mop wet or you'll burn the paint
> Steve


Trying that in morning mate fingers crossed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Loving it bro!! Can't wait to see it, may have to pop to MGT to have a gander around it lol


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha Emil bro when ever I do be in Brum I miss u
time lol

I'm going u there soon in 32 I'll give u a shout


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yea we're always on opposites lol, let's see if we can actually meet up next time lol


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Great car.
Another R32 woohoo!!:thumbsup:
Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks boys. 

Yea it does need a good clean. Did the arches today was surprised
for a 1992 car and no rust apart from one side. Shocking 

Still deciding on the body side to see if it car be restored or a full paint job.


----------

